# Custom Jewelry



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Can any recommend a good and affordable custom jewelry shop, specifically looking into a white gold ring? Either made from new materials or refashioning old jewelry. I found this thread in a search but nothing else:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/70575-silver-jewelery-shops.html

Any other tips or testimonials, and by affordable I mean normal person affordable, not glitzy glam Dubai affordable.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried Cara in the Gold and Diamond Park? They're supposed to be really good.

I got my wedding ring custom made at Damas about 10 years ago. It was a mix of white and yellow gold and weighed quite a bit due to the design. They were quite reasonable though. So if you have a design ready, you could try them too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I can recommend Cara too, good quality and prices.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The mark up on jewellery is between 100% and 600%, remember that when haggling your price.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup I got my engagement ring designed and made by Cara.

Just to note, as I'm surprised so many people don't know this - there's no such thing as naturally occurring white gold. White gold is merely yellow gold mixed with a 'silver' colour alloy. It's the rhodium plating which gives the shiny white colour and 'white gold' rings normally require re-dipping a couple of times a year, depending how abusive you are towards them and wearing down the plating - another reason I like Cara, is they will re-dip rings bought and made from them for free.

When going to any jewellery shop here, make sure you know the current gold rates, so you can haggle over the cost. Tell them you want 'resident' rates and not 'tourist' rates. If you push hard enough, you'll get a good deal.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Cara was mentioned in the post I linked to as well.. I guess that is the place to go! Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I have a ring I like off of Etsy but want to try and save some money (well, and also because they have meaning) and see if I can use hand-me-down rings to make them. So I should be able to print out a picture and have some tweaks in mind and they can do it?

Choco, I did know that! Thanks! I had been considering getting some heirloom yellow gold rings dipped in rhodium (I much prefer white gold) but it seems it's not very effective and can wear off quickly..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Jinx said:


> Cara was mentioned in the post I linked to as well.. I guess that is the place to go! Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I have a ring I like off of Etsy but want to try and save some money (well, and also because they have meaning) and see if I can use hand-me-down rings to make them. So I should be able to print out a picture and have some tweaks in mind and they can do it?
> 
> Choco, I did know that! Thanks! I had been considering getting some heirloom yellow gold rings dipped in rhodium (I much prefer white gold) but it seems it's not very effective and can wear off quickly..


You can get them dipped Jinx, but they will need re-dipping. They can take those yellow gold rings and melt them down, mixing with another allow to make the gold more silver in colour, then plate that - the yellow won't be so obvious then.

Print off what you like and then see what they can do with it. It also helps to try on rings with similar settings to what you want. Have fun with it


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'll need to haggle, from recent experience the starting price at Cara is sometimes more than double the starting price in other shops in the Gold & Diamond Park.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Just to note, as I'm surprised so many people don't know this - there's no such thing as naturally occurring white gold. White gold is merely yellow gold mixed with a 'silver' colour alloy. It's the rhodium plating which gives the shiny white colour and 'white gold' rings normally require re-dipping a couple of times a year, depending how abusive you are towards them and wearing down the plating - another reason I like Cara, is they will re-dip rings bought and made from them for free.


We had our white gold rings done 6 years ago by Amsterdam Sauer in Brazil, we were living there at the time. Never had to re-dip it, they still look great.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

de Mexicaan said:


> We had our white gold rings done 6 years ago by Amsterdam Sauer in Brazil, we were living there at the time. Never had to re-dip it, they still look great.


It depends what alloy the gold is mixed with - others will appear yellower than others. Also depends on the carat of the gold - lower carats will keep their colour longer as there's less gold, more alloy. All gold here is 18ct - they're not allowed to sell anything less in the UAE. It means it's quite soft and scratches, erodes quite quickly.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> It depends what alloy the gold is mixed with - others will appear yellower than others. Also depends on the carat of the gold - lower carats will keep their colour longer as there's less gold, more alloy. All gold here is 18ct - they're not allowed to sell anything less in the UAE. It means it's quite soft and scratches, erodes quite quickly.


Now that I read more about it, I do think my ring is somewhat more yellowish indeed. Perhaps a dipping treatment is not a bad idea.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I hear bleaching is popular


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I use Sanjay at miracle diamonds in the gold and diamond park for everything. He can do anything custom you want, and he gives great prices. Tell him you got his name from the moms at ASD - he's got a great deal going with a group of us and his prices are good.


----------



## dcpol (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

I had a great experience with TASH JEWELS. Custom and bespoke diamond jewellery and their prices were fantastic comparison to the market. check out their website tashjewels and on facebook too. Good luck


----------

